# Using Strobes for Studio Photography



## studiofairway (Apr 19, 2016)

<Link Deleted>


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## table1349 (Apr 19, 2016)

Sorry, won't load for me.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 19, 2016)

OP, welcome to the forum!  Please note that TPF does not permit the posting of links or redirects to personal websites.  You're welcome to post the entire article here however.


----------

